# Fender MIM 5 String Jazz Bass for Metal?



## Rotatous (Aug 10, 2018)

Hey bass guys, Ive had an Ibanez SR505 for a long while now and recently have had my eyes set on other basses for recording.

I was wondering if anyone had experience using these (https://www.sweetwater.com/store/de...ass-v-3-color-sunburst-with-maple-fingerboard) for metal? Currently tuning standard 5 string tuning 1/2 a step down (low string Bb).


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 10, 2018)

There's not really anything a Jazz Bass can't really do, and that also goes for Metal of all different flavors. 

The current crop of MIM JBs are very solid. 

Not to mention it'll be a much different, complimentary tone and feel to your SR.


----------



## Fretless (Aug 10, 2018)

I agree with Max. That bass would be a solid choice for anything!


----------



## TedEH (Aug 10, 2018)

I'm biased cause I really love Jazz basses, but yes. All Jazz bass, all the time. Dooooo it.


----------



## Rotatous (Aug 10, 2018)

I may end up selling the SR505 to fund it to be honest, I'd love to keep them both though. I've never been absolutely in love with the Ibanez, at least in a recording setting, but then again I'm really not a bass player 1st so what do I know. May just be the first in a process of trying new things.


----------



## Mwoit (Aug 14, 2018)

Yes, do it.


----------



## Ethenmar (Aug 16, 2018)

I have a JB from 1974. I play blues, funeral doom and death metal with it.
It's the versatility made bass.


----------



## ixlramp (Aug 16, 2018)

Any bass is fine 'for metal' if it creates a tone you personally find suitable 'for metal'. I can't imagine why any bass wouldn't be good 'for metal'


----------



## Drew (Aug 16, 2018)

So, no joke, I sold a Dingwall Afterburner 5 because I honestly found myself getting on more with the tone of a Squier P-bass 5-string with J-bass electronics. They're singlecoils, so they're not super hot or deep... but they have a LOT of punch or growl. 

A fairly firm picking attack (pick or fingers, whatever you choose) goes a long way here. J basses sound awesome, though, and with some grit can totally work for metal.


----------



## Rotatous (Aug 17, 2018)

ixlramp said:


> Any bass is fine 'for metal' if it creates a tone you personally find suitable 'for metal'. I can't imagine why any bass wouldn't be good 'for metal'


Oh please, thats something that people love to say but there are definitely some basses I wouldn't consider using for low tuned metal, thats why niche basses like the one in your profile pic exist. I do know some of my favorite bass players use Jazz 5 strings though so I guess thats really what has me thinking about trying one out. The other half of me I also considering seeking out something with a 35" scale length.


----------



## TedEH (Aug 17, 2018)

Rotatous said:


> Oh please, thats something that people love to say but there are definitely some basses I wouldn't consider using for low tuned metal


That's really only up to taste though. The only reason a bass wouldn't be "suitable for metal" is that it's not to a particular metal player's taste. Someone else who also plays metal might really like that bass. There is no "expected metal bass sound" like there is with guitar. Nobody is going to say "Fender doesn't have a metal sound". Or "you can't play metal with a P -style bass". It's 100% a taste thing. It's the same as the whole "you can't play metal on a strat" argument, or saying that you can't play country on a B.C. Rich guitar 'cause it's too pointy or something.

People love to say it because it's true.


----------



## Rotatous (Aug 17, 2018)

TedEH said:


> That's really only up to taste though. The only reason a bass wouldn't be "suitable for metal" is that it's not to a particular metal player's taste. Someone else who also plays metal might really like that bass. There is no "expected metal bass sound" like there is with guitar. Nobody is going to say "Fender doesn't have a metal sound". Or "you can't play metal with a P -style bass". It's 100% a taste thing. It's the same as the whole "you can't play metal on a strat" argument, or saying that you can't play country on a B.C. Rich guitar 'cause it's too pointy or something.
> 
> People love to say it because it's true.[/Q



Of course its all preference, but like I said, I'm playing in a low tuning and playing metal. Nobody might say, "Fender doesn't have a metal sound", but if I ask about a specific Fender bass for a specific tuning and style of music, one might say "yeah those pickups in model A are a bit thin sounding for what you're after, you'd be better off with model B or C"


----------



## TedEH (Aug 17, 2018)

The only requirement I've ever heard is that some players prefer longer scale length or thin necks for drop tuning. But metal is not always drop tuned. I've never heard "these bass pickups are not metal-appropriate". But, that's just my experience.


----------



## dhgrind (Aug 19, 2018)

Have you looked into the squire classic vibe and vintage modified lines? Apparently those are some really solid instruments for the money even comparable to the mim fender stuff.


----------



## LordCashew (Aug 19, 2018)

The MIM J is the used Prestige of the bass world. Do it.


----------



## Floppystrings (Aug 20, 2018)

Look into the 5 string Warwick Rockbass guitars.


----------



## Beheroth (Aug 20, 2018)

"warwick is known for its tonewoods and that goes for the rockbasses too" 

for the price of a new rockbass you better get a used german warwick


----------



## Floppystrings (Aug 22, 2018)

Beheroth said:


> "warwick is known for its tonewoods and that goes for the rockbasses too"
> 
> for the price of a new rockbass you better get a used german warwick



What is so amusing exactly?

There is a 5 string Rockbass double buck on Reverb for $365 shipped right now, in "excellent" condition.

Who said anything about new?


----------



## Beheroth (Aug 23, 2018)

Floppystrings said:


> What is so amusing exactly?



comparing warwick's exotic woods with rockbass's industry standards alder/maple/rosewood combo



Floppystrings said:


> There is a 5 string Rockbass double buck on Reverb for $365 shipped right now, in "excellent" condition.



that used to be the price for a new rockbass before they revamped it, be very careful what year it is. rockbass is not that great right now, but was definitely worse a few years ago



Floppystrings said:


> Who said anything about new?



didn't op linked a new bass in his post ?


----------



## Floppystrings (Aug 23, 2018)

Beheroth said:


> comparing warwick's exotic woods with rockbass's industry standards alder/maple/rosewood combo



It's a newer model with swamp ash body, 3-pc maple neck, not an old model:

https://reverb.com/item/14565523-warwick-rockbass-corvette-bass-guitar-w-hard-case

Maybe you should try actually contributing to the thread instead of just bashing suggestions. Edit: Just checked your posting history and all you on this forum is talk shit, and you know nothing about Warwicks lol.


----------



## Beheroth (Aug 23, 2018)

I did contribute by saying you can find a used real deal warwick for the price of a new rockbass
I didn't bash anyone contribution i just made fun of the guy in the video, it wasn't directed at you specifically
And if you did check my posting history (stalker ) you'll find that while i do shitpost and meme from time to time i also do post some actual advices.
And yes, i do know warwicks, i briefly owned one from the baseball bat neck era, the tone was hella good, but the neck wasn't for me.

Now to op, like i said you can find a used warwick in your budget (900$ guessing by the link you posted) but if you're sold on a JB, i'd recommend you to check out for a used sadowsky or mike lull, might be a bit out of your budget but it's definitely worth it. Or just go with the fender, they've been making solid 5 string basses for a few years now.


----------



## TidusX (Aug 23, 2018)

Rotatous said:


> I may end up selling the SR505 to fund it to be honest, I'd love to keep them both though. I've never been absolutely in love with the Ibanez, at least in a recording setting, but then again I'm really not a bass player 1st so what do I know. May just be the first in a process of trying new things.



Out of pure curiosity: what don't you like about the Ibanez in a recording environment? I was just looking a used one for 200 bucks (although pretty beat up) and the bartolini pickups caught my attention...


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 23, 2018)

TidusX said:


> Out of pure curiosity: what don't you like about the Ibanez in a recording environment? I was just looking a used one for 200 bucks (although pretty beat up) and the bartolini pickups caught my attention...



There kind of "jack of all trades, master of none" kind of basses. So they're very flexible, but if there's a specific tone you're really after, it can be a little difficult to dial in just right. 

At least that's how I always felt about the lower end SR basses. I had an SR506 for many years. It was comfortable to play, and a safe bet for almost any situation, but I never loved the tone.


----------



## Beheroth (Aug 23, 2018)

TidusX said:


> the bartolini pickups caught my attention...



Those are actually the weakest link of those basses, those aren't "real" bartos, they're mk1 aka cheap oem pickups sold in low/mid tier ibanez/cort basses.
Replacing them is worth it though, as the sr500 series basses are well crafted and made out of more than decent woods

edit : also the preamp is crap


----------



## NeglectedField (Aug 23, 2018)

I played a Squier VM '77 Jazz Bass for a 4-day tour with my friend's Darkglass B7K and it sounded plenty metal. Especially through an Ampeg 8x10. Christ, the growl.


----------



## Rotatous (Aug 23, 2018)

TidusX said:


> Out of pure curiosity: what don't you like about the Ibanez in a recording environment? I was just looking a used one for 200 bucks (although pretty beat up) and the bartolini pickups caught my attention...


For me I’m just bored of the tone I’m getting out of it, and kinda feel the same as what MaxofMetal said about it. I’m just not ever crazy about the sound, it’s a very nice bass though and it plays awesome, actually one of the better playing basses to me, still get some buzz. I just want to try some new things in the bass world, who knows, maybe I’ll have another SR someday.


----------



## Rotatous (Aug 23, 2018)

To be honest after reading a little more into it I’m heavily considering a 35” scale bass like a Lakland, which seem to get nothing but good reviews, however seem a bit pricey for an Indonesian instrument.


----------



## eggy in a bready (Oct 14, 2018)

i have a dual J Lakland 5'er and it is one of the best basses i've ever played. it's a murican one though, and i got a sweet deal on it.

i dunno if that will help you, i just felt like bragging


----------



## cip 123 (Oct 17, 2018)

If it's a 35" Jazz bass you're after this could be perfect for you -

http://jerichoguitars.com/product/alpha-black-5/

35" jazz bass, hipshot hardware, ash body, maple neck/board, cheaper than your MIM fender 5 at sweetwater


----------

